# Matrix Shad



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I have seen numerous posts on the Matrix Shad with very positive results. I went and bought several packs along with the Golden eye jig heads. My question is how are you guys fishing them and what colors seem to be working the best. I have not had great results and am wondering if I may be fishing them wrong.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I usually let it sit after the cast, then vary the retrieve until i get a hit. Swim it, bounce it, or jig it. 

I've been using Cotee Jig Heads with varying success.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

The waters warm and the fish are very active. I'm sure you are working the lure fine. 

Are you sure you are in productive waters?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotta try different retrievals....I have some of the golden jigs but have more luck w/ the red.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I am, I did catch 1 nice trout on the Matrix last weekend. I have been working the flats around Johnson's Beach and also structures in the ICW.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

I am almost exclusively Matrix now. They catch so much it is amazing. I simply reel steady...either slow or fast, like a swim bait. The fish often bump it first, but do not set hook! Because they most always take it after that first taste and swallow...yes swallow. Then give a slight hook set and fight on.

UVs are the best. That said, I will say that I just ordered a 25 batch of the UVs. They lack the stronger "UV" color of old, nor do they have the same tail action of those I had before. 

Think I am going to contact Matrix tomorrow, and ask if they changed vendors.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

SWAngler said:


> I am almost exclusively Matrix now. They catch so much it is amazing. I simply reel steady...either slow or fast, like a swim bait. The fish often bump it first, but do not set hook! Because they most always take it after that first taste and swallow...yes swallow. Then give a slight hook set and fight on.
> 
> UVs are the best. That said, I will say that I just ordered a 25 batch of the UVs. They lack the stronger "UV" color of old, nor do they have the same tail action of those I had before.
> 
> Think I am going to contact Matrix tomorrow, and ask if they changed vendors.


See my post in this thread. Matrix is having color issues in several of their baits. I won't order sight unseen anymore, way to much variation. I've had email with the owner and he acknowledged the variations in some batches. Chas also said he would refund any order I wasn't pleased with. That's great customer service, but too much trouble for me, especially with other great baits out there.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/matrix-shad-p-cola-=-disappointment-692538/index2/

To the OP, I vary my retrieve based on what the fish want.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

SWAngler said:


> I am almost exclusively Matrix now. They catch so much it is amazing. I simply reel steady...either slow or fast, like a swim bait. The fish often bump it first, but do not set hook! Because they most always take it after that first taste and swallow...yes swallow. Then give a slight hook set and fight on.
> 
> UVs are the best. That said, I will say that I just ordered a 25 batch of the UVs. They lack the stronger "UV" color of old, nor do they have the same tail action of those I had before.
> 
> Think I am going to contact Matrix tomorrow, and ask if they changed vendors.




I contacted them a few weeks ago with the same concerns. 

Chas will take care of you but the "new" UV color is a completely different material and is much more durable. The action is just as good and the fish don't seem to mind the color difference. 

I agree with the color range of the baits. It's pretty annoying and the level of quality assurance needs to be increased.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. Good to see it wasn't only me. MY UV's look more like the old Magnetos, than UVs. Very little violet in them. U have to look hard just to see. 

The first two out of the pack I used, required a higher reel speed to get that same great tail action that distinguished Matrix from the competition. That makes them no better than the other paddletails.

I emailed Matrix today about this. Hopefully they correct whatever it is they did soon. Matrix has really upped my catch rate. Hate to lose it.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Old UV. 

New UV. 

Magneto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

SWAngler said:


> Thanks guys. Good to see it wasn't only me. MY UV's look more like the old Magnetos, than UVs. Very little violet in them. U have to look hard just to see.
> 
> The first two out of the pack I used, required a higher reel speed to get that same great tail action that distinguished Matrix from the competition. That makes them no better than the other paddletails.
> 
> I emailed Matrix today about this. Hopefully they correct whatever it is they did soon. Matrix has really upped my catch rate. Hate to lose it.



If you are looking for an alternative, take a look at the Norton Sand Shad Jr., which has been my favorite paddle tail for a couple of years now. I also really like the Bitters Baits Little Swimmers, which can be rigged on a jig or weedless using the hook pocket.

I'm not a fan of the Matrix color changes, and don't believe they are deliberate. The green baits are now almost entirely red. Hope they get their quality control in order.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

NLytle,

Thx for the side by sides. Can't miss the difference. Hopefully they will get their act back together.

LSP, 

What stores do you find those?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NLytle said:


> Old UV.
> 
> New UV.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the side by side picture Nick. I've been wondering what the other UV color looked like. That "new" UV color is the only one I have ever used. I like how it only has a hint of violet in it. The plastic is definitely more durable but still has the same action. I actually prefer it. The reds really love that color....


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

SWAngler said:


> LSP,
> 
> What stores do you find those?


Academy Sports stores (and many tackle shops) in Louisiana and TX carry Norton lures, including the Sand Shad Jr. They are available on-line from a number of places, including Academy, the Norton website: http://www.nortonlures.net

and Fishing Tackle Unlimited: http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/fishing/c-/NOR-7SSJ-P.html

I recently had some correspondence with Bob Norton, the owner, about increasing the colors in Sand Shad Jr. to include more of the colors currently available in their Sand Eel and Sand Eel Jr. I was particularly interested in the Voo Doo II color, which I've had good success with in the Sand Eel Jr. Some of the newer colors are now on the website, the Voo Doo II isn't yet, but hopefully soon. The picture below is a Sand Shad Jr. in that color.

Academy also carries the Salt Water Assassin Sea Shad, and you can always order on-line directly at http://bassassassin.com/shop/saltwater/sea-shad/

Bitters is in Longwood, FL. I order directly from them on the website: http://www.bittersbaitandtackle.com/little-swimmer.html

They have a great selection of colors!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

LSP,

Thx. That Sea Shad looks the same mold as the Matrix. Good to know there is a back-up.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

SWAngler said:


> LSP,
> 
> Thx. That Sea Shad looks the same mold as the Matrix. Good to know there is a back-up.


The Sea Shad is softer, so you don't get as many fish from a lure, and they "may" have a little better action but probably not enough difference to matter. The Sea Shad is available in a TON of colors if that's important to you.

I hope Matrix gets their QC back because I much prefer the older colors, and they are a great lure. I'd guess it's related to increased production due to demand.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

If yall haven't already tried it
Check out this color
#LIMBO SLICE
Electric blue back and lime green belly

1 of my top 3 confidence colors
Its still a new item/color yet to be found by our local dealers

Www.Matrixshad.com


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks for the side by side picture Nick. I've been wondering what the other UV color looked like. That "new" UV color is the only one I have ever used. I like how it only has a hint of violet in it. The plastic is definitely more durable but still has the same action. I actually prefer it. The reds really love that color....




There's no doubt that fish love it. I honestly have seen zero difference in results.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

After reading some comments, I went off my pier and slow reeled my old vs the new Matrix I got in the mail the other day. No doubt, the newer are stiffer...or "tougher" depending on your take, and require a faster retrieve to kick the tail action in. In about the same league now as the other paddletails I gave up on. Yes, if you jerk it, the tail flutters, but they all do. Try the slow steady though and you will see.

That may not seem important to many, but a slow retrieve with a thumping tail, is deadly. The bigger, plastic "swim baits" that have been around a long time, have no problem doing that. But with inshore SW fishing, 3-5" plastics are the norm. Matrix was the first, and only plastic in that size IMO, that matched the action of the larger swim baits. And I have been fishing a long time.

I will say this about the Matrix. In an 8 pack of the legacy (old) series, there were always a dud or two, that lacked their legendary tail action. I found that biting a section out of the keel, or head, (caution...without the jighead!  ) usually made that dud perform like it's siblings. Did the same with this new, supposedly *better*, batch, and really didn't make a difference...still stiff.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

When it comes to MATRIX ---- the softer your shad the better !


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

SWAngler said:


> After reading some comments, I went off my pier and slow reeled my old vs the new Matrix I got in the mail the other day. No doubt, the newer are stiffer...or "tougher" depending on your take, and require a faster retrieve to kick the tail action in. In about the same league now as the other paddletails I gave up on. Yes, if you jerk it, the tail flutters, but they all do. Try the slow steady though and you will see.
> 
> That may not seem important to many, but a slow retrieve with a thumping tail, is deadly. The bigger, plastic "swim baits" that have been around a long time, have no problem doing that. But with inshore SW fishing, 3-5" plastics are the norm. Matrix was the first, and only plastic in that size IMO, that matched the action of the larger swim baits. And I have been fishing a long time.


If you try the Norton Sand Shad Jr., I think you will be surprised at the slow speed action. In 35 years of inshore fishing, I haven't seen better action, slow or fast from a paddle tail bait.

It is my go to paddle tail.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

LSP,

You have me curious. I will order some. What is your go-to color?

Thx.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NLytle said:


> There's no doubt that fish love it. I honestly have seen zero difference in results.


I have no complaints hahahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I smell competition.... and like it hahahaha bring on that other paddle tail and let the pepsi challenge begin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

LSP....

Im also interested in the line up.... you say they have larger paddle tails that I find very interesting indeed. And if they have the action then.... well sir Sold American hahahaha


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

SWAngler said:


> LSP,
> 
> You have me curious. I will order some. What is your go-to color?
> 
> Thx.


For stained/dirty water, I like the Black Magic, Plum and Roach. For cleaner water the Chicken on a Chain, Tequilla Rocks and Cayenne have worked well for me. I need to try the Badfin Magic, which is very popular on the TX flats, but I don't have any experience throwing that color.

I'm not anti Matrix by any stretch. I've caught a ton of fish with them, , just not pleased with their current color QC.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I have no complaints hahahaha


Beautiful fish!

Norton makes a larger Sand Shad, but I prefer the Jr for inshore reds and trout. Their Sand Eel and Sand Eel Jr are also trout killers. PM inbound.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> LSP....
> 
> Im also interested in the line up.... you say they have larger paddle tails that I find very interesting indeed. And if they have the action then.... well sir Sold American hahahaha


I think the action on the Sand Shad Jr. is so good because of the segmented tail. As you can see, the tail is long, slim and segmented. It flexes just under it's own weight. This really contributes to the great slow motion action. The action on the fall is just as good.

The golden Tequila Rocks color below is a killer on redfish.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

Thread needs a Norton Black Magic fish picture.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

SWAngler said:


> Thanks guys. Good to see it wasn't only me. MY UV's look more like the old Magnetos, than UVs. Very little violet in them. U have to look hard just to see.
> 
> The first two out of the pack I used, required a higher reel speed to get that same great tail action that distinguished Matrix from the competition. That makes them no better than the other paddletails.
> 
> I emailed Matrix today about this. Hopefully they correct whatever it is they did soon. Matrix has really upped my catch rate. Hate to lose it.


I have had the same issue with the newer Matrix having issues with the tail action. Out of a pack of five, I had two that had poor tail action. I'm not sure if it is the stiffer material or not. It definitely is more durable, but I would prefer the better action. Also, I still prefer the older color of the UV. The more pinkish color, I think, made it easier to pass as a bait fish or shrimp depending on how retrieved. I've caught fish on both, but I prefer the older color.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I smell competition.... and like it hahahaha bring on that other paddle tail and let the pepsi challenge begin


I'm a fan of Matrix, but their quality control has been pretty poor lately. Poor quality in the material and color variation. Also, they have had issues with package labeling. I grabbed a pack of UV the other day and it was labeled Magneto. I found issues with some of the other packs in the rack as well.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Quality issues usually result from one or more issues.

New raw material supplier, new process, new employees or just trying to squeeze more profit $$.

Sounds like they changed materials and the process is now unstable, so you get variation.

Hmmmm...I never recall Salt water assassin, Z-man, SST and others having this problem. :whistling:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

testoner said:


> I'm a fan of Matrix, but their quality control has been pretty poor lately. Poor quality in the material and color variation. Also, they have had issues with package labeling. I grabbed a pack of UV the other day and it was labeled Magneto. I found issues with some of the other packs in the rack as well.


yah... I hear you but honestly Ill cast one out thats been destroyed my 5 other fish and half bitten by puffer fish and still catch another.... confidence is where its at fellas if you feel as though its a problem then it is.... if you dont then im sure you will still catch fish on it, I do.... so I know you can. Hopefully they get their QC to 100% .... if that helps me catch even more fish Im all for it but I dont think minute changes will increase my catch %

as for the packaging no excuses there.... thats just a mistake. but if I grab a yellow container I dont expect there to be ketchup in the bottle


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

What are you guys' preferred jig heads? Does color matter, and if so do you match jig color to lure color or water clarity?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

A round ball head jig with a straight eye and 2/0 or 3/0 hook seems to work great. I buy custom jigs in bulk with a Gama or Owner hook, and they stand up off bottom like a shakyhead jig. Goldeneye jigs work pretty well if you want to buy something local. Ive always used an unpainted head and never thought it affected my catches.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

5/16 
3/8
1/2 oz Jigs is what I use most ( Matrix Jigs heads )is all I use 
For the price its hard to beat the 50 count

You can get these jigs at Outcast BnT in Pensacola or at www.matrixshad.com


----------



## fsupirate1 (May 11, 2010)

Can you buy the Matrix shad or Norton Sand Shad Jr. at any retailers in Pensacola? If so, where?


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Dick's and Academy carry the Matrix Shad and Golden Eye jig heads. I think Avalon Bait & Tackle have some too.


----------

